# Shelbyville, KY - Rosalie, sweet female - black



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rosalie-URGENT
German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog
























More About Rosalie-URGENT
Rosalie is very sweet!. She would make a GREAT companion. She gets along great with cats!

She is a dominant female that would do better as an only dog or in a home with submissive companions.
Home without dogs preferred

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13163745

This pet is up to date with routine shots.

* Shelby County Animal Shelter
* Shelbyville, KY
* 502-633-0009


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

wow, beautiful!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a duplicate thread.

Original thread is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=998510&page=3#Post998510


----------

